# Made something useful...



## The Warthog (Nov 29, 2010)

After turning out practice pieces, and acquiring a couple new tools, I finally made something I could use - a file handle. It's nice and big for my arthritic hands, and has a couple of grooves for grippiness. What the heck, it's early in my turning career. Cherry, finished with many coats of shellac. I'll get a ferrule for it when I am at Lee Valley on Thursday, then maybe I'll make a couple more, as I have more than one file. Go figure.


----------



## gal turner (Mar 3, 2010)

great idea. I've made screwdriver handles based on arthritic hands too. Keeps us in the game!


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Roger that is a great looking handle. I do make mine oversized also for my old hands. When I make handles for like turning tools, files, etc. I use copper couplers which I cut in half and attach. I am cheap.


----------



## The Warthog (Nov 29, 2010)

You're not cheap, you're thrifty!


----------



## Dal300 (Jul 14, 2011)

Roger....

If you make it a little larger you could market it as a "Bed Snake Bat"

Looks Good!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Nice job Roger

Here's one more diff. file handle  waste not want not 

=======



The Warthog said:


> After turning out practice pieces, and acquiring a couple new tools, I finally made something I could use - a file handle. It's nice and big for my arthritic hands, and has a couple of grooves for grippiness. What the heck, it's early in my turning career. Cherry, finished with many coats of shellac. I'll get a ferrule for it when I am at Lee Valley on Thursday, then maybe I'll make a couple more, as I have more than one file. Go figure.


----------

